# What do we drive to the course?



## m10johnson (Mar 3, 2013)

Just interested in what people use as their transport to their club.

I drive an MG ZR and for a hatchback I can fit 3 stand bags; or 2 stand bags, a bag and a trolley with ease. 

Over to you.


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 3, 2013)

Honda accord estate, the boot is huge and can easily fit 5 bags plus gear in. If I put the dog guard up I could fit trolleys too!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 3, 2013)

my car


----------



## JPH (Mar 3, 2013)

The bus 

Unless I'm playing with a mate then whatever they drive


----------



## bigslice (Mar 3, 2013)

berlingo van clubs in the front with me


----------



## DappaDonDave (Mar 3, 2013)

Kia ceed.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 3, 2013)

Subaru Legacy estate, not quite as cavernous as the Accord tourer but not too far behind.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 3, 2013)

Did drive a 3 series coupe with a reasonable boot, now got an Alfa Romeo GT boot is ok, test out later today if clubs fit.


----------



## Ethan (Mar 3, 2013)

Audi A6. Big boot for clubs, trolley and lots of other stuff.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 3, 2013)

Alfa Mito for me - cute little car with more room than you'd think although clubs travel up front with me as it's easier! David drives an Audi Quattro which we take when we both play but with the seats down can easily get it all in the Mito.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 3, 2013)

More or less clapped out Peugeot 306 TD estate... Does exactly what I want it to do including taking me, clubs and trolley to the course... Can also easily take several of me mates and their kit also... Been a brilliant workhorse over the years will be sorry to see her go...

Been that good I am not really sure what to replace it with when I retire shortly...


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 3, 2013)

Audi TT Quattro Mk1... I put 1 rear seat down and fits clubs inc driver, trolley (don't own one atm though) and any other crap I take with me


----------



## Rooter (Mar 3, 2013)

Volvo xc90, can get a four ball with clubs, trolleys and players in it!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 3, 2013)

A sinclair C5 and a 7 iron,tucked in by the footpedal.

When I'm playing for money, a skoda octavia FSI with a massive boot, which can fir 4 sets in it.

Tan driving gloves, peaked croupiers cap and a pack of worthers originals.


----------



## RichardC (Mar 3, 2013)

Mini.

Clubs are in the locker if im playing at home, and if not they sit on the back seat.


----------



## rickg (Mar 3, 2013)

BMW 3 series M Sport Coupe......not as much room in the boot as I would like, but then I reckon a transit van would be too small.....bet my car has the untidiest interior......


----------



## chris661 (Mar 3, 2013)

A choice from a subaru forrestor turbo if I am running late  or being sensible hid's Renault scenic number or if I am shifting a pile of kit or bags can use a landrover freelander commercial can fit oodles of kit in that one


----------



## fundy (Mar 3, 2013)

Audi A2, no rear seats so massive boot space


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 3, 2013)

Skoda Fabia, clubs on back seat, trolley if required in the boot.

Due a new vehicle and fitting the golf gear in the boot is a must


----------



## brendy (Mar 3, 2013)

Subaru impreza wrx or bmw X5 v8 if comfort is required!
Both will take plenty of bags if needed.


----------



## fundy (Mar 3, 2013)

rickg said:



			BMW 3 series M Sport Coupe......not as much room in the boot as I would like, but then I reckon a transit van would be too small.....bet my car has the untidiest interior......
		
Click to expand...

seen less stock in some pro shops


----------



## Fader (Mar 3, 2013)

Until December was a Skoda Octavia VRS diesel superb car could fit absolutely everything in trolley, bag, holdall and still have room to fit the weekly shopping. Alas got rear ended 2 days before kent meet and the car is no more!

Now it's  currently a Peugeot 207 and can fit naff all in it, carry bag in boot with woods and hybrid removed which have to go on back seat with my holdall no point taking trolley in it as would involve folding seats down. 

Looking for a new car in the summer now insurance has come trough for my Skoda and first thought is boot space and getting golf gear in.


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2013)

Bought an older Merc estate specifically for the golf and dog, so it can get as dirty as it likes, nothing goes near Merc No1.


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 3, 2013)

brendy said:



			Subaru impreza wrx or bmw X5 v8 if comfort is required!
Both will take plenty of bags if needed.
		
Click to expand...

I had the 4.6L V8 X5, thirstiest car I've ever had (ever invented).


----------



## stevelev (Mar 3, 2013)

Skoda Octavia L&K Estate. Loads of space in boot, but only ever me and son or me and Father In Law in it. Fits everything in boot, no need to drop back seats. 

Just a quick question in relation to the Honda Accord can you genuinely fit in 5 bags and all the other gear without folding the back seats down. Must be small bags.......... I have a mate with an old Volvo 740, biggest boot I've ever seen and he can only get 4 bags in with gear before needing a guard up or seats down for the trolleys


----------



## louise_a (Mar 3, 2013)

Astra, bought before I started playing golf, fortunately I have a locker at the club, when playing away clubs have to lie on back seat. Only problem with that is I have to drive straight back home as I wouldn't like to leave my car parked somewhere with the clubs on view.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 3, 2013)

Whatever car I can  break into.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2013)

A hearse.

Otherwise known as a Chrysler 300c touring, in black.

The boot is ok, but like most American cars, the exterior is massive, and the interior is squeezed. No idea how they do that.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 3, 2013)

Mondeo Titanium estate , great car to drive and bags of room for clubs


----------



## brendy (Mar 3, 2013)

triple_bogey said:



			I had the 4.6L V8 X5, thirstiest car I've ever had (ever invented). 

Click to expand...

Yup same as mine, got it 4 years ago and love it but as you said it is a thirsty cow round town averaging 12. Managed 22 the other day collecting the new family pup from up country haha.
I love the engine and the wife loves the colour (estoril blue)  and size of it.
Will be gone this year though as the need for huge rear bench size has gone as we only need the one car sea and one booster seat now compared to the 3 car seats when it was bought.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 3, 2013)

12mpg!!!!!!!!!!!! frugal motoring then


----------



## brendy (Mar 3, 2013)

Worth it when overtaking or joining the motorway, 350 bhp has its uses   The 310 horse impreza is positively sipping it at 28-30 when pootling along.

Thinking about swapping it in for an estoril 530d or 330d as the wife will still be the main driver in it and 30+mpg sounds quite tempting.



G1BB0 said:



			12mpg!!!!!!!!!!!! frugal motoring then 

Click to expand...


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 3, 2013)

Audi A6. Can't get much in the boot as I have rented it out to a family of illegal immigrants...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 3, 2013)

Bugatti Veron Super Sport.


----------



## richart (Mar 3, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Bugatti Veron Super Sport.
		
Click to expand...

Any problems getting the clubs in the boot ?

I have a 15 year old Alfa 156, and my clubs fit in just perfectly. Had it from new, but should last me out.:mmm:


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 3, 2013)

brendy said:



			Yup same as mine, got it 4 years ago and love it but as you said it is a thirsty cow round town averaging 12. Managed 22 the other day collecting the new family pup from up country haha.
I love the engine and the wife loves the colour (estoril blue)  and size of it.
Will be gone this year though as the need for huge rear bench size has gone as we only need the one car sea and one booster seat now compared to the 3 car seats when it was bought.
		
Click to expand...

Mine was Estoril Blue with cream interior. Morning cold starts were awesome, massive bark with a slight shudder throughout the car. If I was ever in the market for a 4x4 again, I would like to try a Escalade wit some 22's.


----------



## Joff (Mar 3, 2013)

VW Passat Sport. Until recently a 306hdi. Notice that a lot of people in this thread have good cars, people with, erm, not so good ones staying away! 

I would have put 306 if I still had it


----------



## the hammer (Mar 3, 2013)

fiat ducato van (transit size) bit of a dint in left wing,as will be seen in harrogate in a few weeks. very good for society days out with 20- 30 sets of clubs and trollies. Needs a clean though, its a builders van.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 3, 2013)

the hammer said:



			fiat ducato van (transit size) bit of a dint in left wing,as will be seen in harrogate in a few weeks. very good for society days out with 20- 30 sets of clubs and trollies. Needs a clean though, its a builders van.
		
Click to expand...

Having just checked in the "arrange a game" bit, looking it wont be seen in harrogate.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 3, 2013)

Volvo V70


----------



## Val (Mar 3, 2013)

Pug 508, great car but garbage boot.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 3, 2013)

Wooo hooo awilly waving competition!


----------



## Val (Mar 3, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Wooo hooo awilly waving competition!
		
Click to expand...

Are you gonna wave yours then.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 3, 2013)

richart said:



			Any problems getting the clubs in the boot ?

I have a 15 year old Alfa 156, and my clubs fit in just perfectly. Had it from new, but should last me out.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

It's a squeeze, and the MPG is not great if you drive everywhere at over 200mph.  But it will do me till the new Dacia Sandero comes out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2013)

The wife drops me off in her new Fiesta. One car family and so she can go off and do her thing while I chop it around for four hours or work on my game


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 3, 2013)

BMW 325D - with DMS upgrade - was falling out of love with it when it needed a new DPF recently and felt like the power was choked off - got it drilled out last week and now feels great again - but next car is certainly going to be a petrol - diesel does not suit 3,000 miles per year - I cannot stop looking at 10yr old Mec E55AMGs!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 3, 2013)

stevelev said:



			Just a quick question in relation to the Honda Accord can you genuinely fit in 5 bags and all the other gear without folding the back seats down. Must be small bags.......... I have a mate with an old Volvo 740, biggest boot I've ever seen and he can only get 4 bags in with gear before needing a guard up or seats down for the trolleys
		
Click to expand...

I looked at the Accord tourer before I got the Subaru.  The Accord has got a bigger boot than the Legacy, and bigger than a Mondeo estate that preceded it.  I can get 2 trolley bags and two Sun Mountain Micro Carts in the Subaru hidden under the cover, I had 2 trolley bags, 2 carry bags, 3 trolleys & a couple of holdalls under the cover of the Mondeo, so if you're prepared to put a dog guard in & load it to the gunwales, 4 trolley bags, 4 trolleys & some odds and sods wouldn't surprise me at all in the Accord.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 4, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Wooo hooo awilly waving competition!
		
Click to expand...

Not when ya own a vw bora ha ha....   

Mind you its  a straight solid reliable  comfortable  & it  gets the job done so ya never know eh :thup:

Its got good boot space & the clubs & trolly reside there 90% of the time they not out playing so is practical


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 4, 2013)

I had an Omega estate when I first took up golf. Huge boot and if needed the seats folded flat. Then went to a Fiesta van and could still get all my gear in there. Now got a Suzuki Burgman and have not tried to get clubs on it...!!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 4, 2013)

Always been a basic car fan since owning a VW Passat.
At the moment it is a Vauxhall Meriva 1.8. Very useful car for golf, bikes, G'kids dog etc.
Wife likes her Fi Fi Fiestas.....very cheap to run, especially as you do less than 5k miles a year!!.


----------



## Akie (Mar 4, 2013)

A very standard Ford Focus which is about 7 years old now. Never something I worry about when going to play Golf.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 4, 2013)

When I (rarely) visit a golf club, it'll be a MK4 Ford Mondeo Hatchback. The boot size is quite ridiculous. I could easily fit 5 or 6 sets of clubs with carry bags, I'm sure.


----------



## cookelad (Mar 4, 2013)

A very rattly old Focus! Keep my eye out for an upgrade but for the 4-8 miles per week it drives and with a bus service from just round the corner to the golf course I'm not sure it's worth it!


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 4, 2013)

Fiat Panda 100hp
The coolest car in the car park by miles.

Clubs in the boot if I take the woods and hybrid out, on the back seat if I can't be bothered.  I'm too young for a trolley.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hyundai i30 .. not as spacious as I'd like, 2 stand bags and the boot is full. Or my cart bag + trolley.

Need to put the rear seats down to get any real space, but then you can't have passengers in the back.


----------



## brendy (Mar 4, 2013)

Hyundai i30s are very nice fella, they really are churning out some quality motors these days.


BrizoH71 said:



			Hyundai i30 .. not as spacious as I'd like, 2 stand bags and the boot is full. Or my cart bag + trolley.

Need to put the rear seats down to get any real space, but then you can't have passengers in the back. 

Click to expand...


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2013)

My wife drives me to the course


----------



## mab (Mar 4, 2013)

An early Audi S5 for me.

I've come from a series of smaller cars which were fine for clubs (I checked before buying) but were a real PITA / impossible to get a second set in.  As a result, if me and one or more pals were heading for a game, we would go in their car.

The S5 boot, however, is cavernous compared with what I'm used to.  It's great.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Mar 4, 2013)

It varies between the wife's Clio, my MX5 if my bats are in the locker, or my Dad's Passat.


----------



## sfby (Mar 4, 2013)

8 year old Focus - I haven't tried to get the clubs & trolley into the Fiat 500, but as there's often one in the car park, I assume it's possible!


----------



## drawboy (Mar 4, 2013)

VW Polo is my chariot. I do not do mud of any kind anywhere near the boot. Clean clubs only allowed.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Mar 4, 2013)

Ford Transit van. I can fit everything possibly need in there and its a nice bench to sit on whilst changing shoes and putting waterproof trousers on etc. Sometimes use the Saab 9-3 which fits 3 carry bags in the back with the woods taken out but struggles with a few trolleys and cart bags in the summer.


----------



## Grogger (Mar 4, 2013)

BMW 330d M sport. It's my pride and joy and a treat to myself after spending 7 months on a Falklands deployment last year, only problem is I can only fit one golf bag in the boot


----------



## rosecott (Mar 4, 2013)

All my golf gear resides permanently in the boot of an 11-year old Toyota Avensis estate. With 1 seat folded down I can fit in 4 golfers, 4 sets of clubs, hold and cabin luggage for 4 when travelling to the airport for our annual Spain/Portugal/Turkey trip.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 4, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:



			Kia ceed.
		
Click to expand...

Company car by any chance, I've got the same and it's friggin awesome,  comes with the job too


----------



## Lump (Mar 4, 2013)

My little french rattle box. Can just about fit my clubs into the boot without woods in the bag.
Had it nearly 2 years and still loving it.


----------



## beggsy (Mar 4, 2013)

Mercedes xlwb sprinter


----------



## Stuart_Wales (Mar 4, 2013)

Audi A3 Tdi


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 5, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The wife drops me off in her new Fiesta. One car family and so she can go off and do her thing while I chop it around for four hours or work on my game
		
Click to expand...

You can be arrested for that!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 5, 2013)

A 10 year old Nissan X Trail. The wife has a nice car but I just don't see the point in spending money on a motor. The silver pig has never really let me down, and until she does, she stays.


----------



## Justman (Mar 5, 2013)

Audi B8 S4. Absolutely love it to bits.


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 5, 2013)

E46 M3 Convertible.

Boot will take a set of clubs although the driver has to be taken out of the bag.....most of the time I just have the clubs on the front passenger seat as it's less hassle.


----------



## tallpaul (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow, am I the only person that drives to golf in a Golf??


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 5, 2013)

Lump said:



View attachment 4852


My little french rattle box. Can just about fit my clubs into the boot without woods in the bag.
Had it nearly 2 years and still loving it.
		
Click to expand...

Fit! Ever since owning a 1.2 Clio (Mk3), I've yearned after a Renaultsport Clio.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 5, 2013)

Aztecs27 said:



			Fit! Ever since owning a 1.2 Clio (Mk3), I've yearned after a Renaultsport Clio.
		
Click to expand...

There is something special about little french hot hatches!

I have had a 205gti 1.6, a clio Mk2 16v, Renault 5 turbo! all great fun, all super light and fragile!

The new ones look brill! i would love to be younger and not require loads of space for kids etc!!


----------



## Lump (Mar 5, 2013)

Aztecs27 said:



			Fit! Ever since owning a 1.2 Clio (Mk3), I've yearned after a Renaultsport Clio.
		
Click to expand...

They can now be had for very cheap. No one wants a 2.0L clio that isnt great on petrol.



Rooter said:



			There is something special about little french hot hatches!

I have had a 205gti 1.6, a clio Mk2 16v, Renault 5 turbo! all great fun, all super light and fragile!

The new ones look brill! i would love to be younger and not require loads of space for kids etc!!
		
Click to expand...

They may not be the quickest (in a straight line) or most flash hot hatches about but they drive better than anything on the market.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 5, 2013)

Lump said:



			They may not be the quickest (in a straight line) or most flash hot hatches about but they drive better than anything on the market.
		
Click to expand...

I bet, its not about the straightline speed with these though is it! mate had a 182 cup clio, that was a hoot! lots of rear wheel lifting in corners = fun fun fun!

another friend has a dog of a 205gti for a track car, now he has an international race licence so is a little bit handy behind the wheel... so this is just for fun, but round silverstone GP, he was flashing porka 911's mid corner to get out of the way!!


----------



## Warbur (Mar 5, 2013)

It was an XC90 until the lease ran out last week and they had it back.

Now it's an Audi A4 Black Edition for the next 3 years - my new baby so the kids all have to travel with HID.

No idea if the clubs and trolley fit in the boot yet but the rear seats fold down so I'm sure they'll get in somehow.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 5, 2013)

maybe not my TT, just been towed home from Asda... possibly fuel pump grrrrrr :angry:  Must get it fixed before next Friday lol (or use my dads old duffer motor) luckily the garage I use is taking it in on Friday.

damn you car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justman (Mar 5, 2013)

Warbur said:



			It was an XC90 until the lease ran out last week and they had it back.

Now it's an Audi A4 Black Edition for the next 3 years - my new baby so the kids all have to travel with HID.

No idea if the clubs and trolley fit in the boot yet but the rear seats fold down so I'm sure they'll get in somehow.
		
Click to expand...

They fit in.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 5, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			A 10 year old *Nissan X Trail*. The wife has a nice car but I just don't see the point in spending money on a motor. The silver pig has never really let me down, and until she does, she stays.
		
Click to expand...


I have an X-Trail as well. Its a 55 plate and so far its been absolutely bombproof. Coming up too 100k on the clock. It'll probably stay till it dies. Jap or German is my motto when it comes to cars.


----------



## tyke (Mar 5, 2013)

Hyundai Santa Fe, plenty of room for 4 people with bags and trolleys.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 5, 2013)

tyke said:



			Hyundai Santa Fe, plenty of room for 4 people with bags and trolleys.
		
Click to expand...

I had one of those as a hire car in holland a few years back, from ten years of BMW I turned my nose up at first, wow it changed my mind, it was a really nice drive and a pleasant place to be driving round holland!


----------



## martybhoy1888 (Mar 5, 2013)

Drive a ford focus Ztec 60 plate.
Nice reasonably sized car with big boot space. 
Can fit probably 3 stand bags and holdall in the boot. Or bag & trolly if need be. 
Since iv changed driver to the Burner super-fast would maybe need to take that out and put it in the back seat.

(HAVE MY OWN LOCKER AT THE CLUB SO ONLY NEED TO PUT THE CLUBS IN THE CAR ON AN AWAY-DAY)


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Mar 5, 2013)

What ever I get the keys from work for. Currently a Mercedes CLS500 v8 which is an upgrade from the 2ltr 1999 Honda Accord se I had at the weekend.

My own car is a Ford Cmax Zetec


----------



## tyke (Mar 5, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I had one of those as a hire car in holland a few years back, from ten years of BMW I turned my nose up at first, wow it changed my mind, it was a really nice drive and a pleasant place to be driving round holland!
		
Click to expand...

Rooter, i agree a really nice drive with plenty of space. Mine is a little greedy on the fuel though with it being a 2.7l V6 petrol auto.


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 5, 2013)

stevelev said:



			Skoda Octavia L&K Estate. Loads of space in boot, but only ever me and son or me and Father In Law in it. Fits everything in boot, no need to drop back seats. 

Just a quick question in relation to the Honda Accord can you genuinely fit in 5 bags and all the other gear without folding the back seats down. Must be small bags.......... I have a mate with an old Volvo 740, biggest boot I've ever seen and he can only get 4 bags in with gear before needing a guard up or seats down for the trolleys
		
Click to expand...

Yep as I've done it!

3 bags along the bottom, 2 bags on top and still just under the seat level. With the dog guard up the rest stacks on top. Plus we had all the shoe bags and stuff in there too. It's mahoosive! Might struggle with five electric trolleys but we had two and three pull trolleys!


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 6, 2013)

Mines a VW Passat, pretty reliable and economical. Just like my golf game


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 6, 2013)

P45


----------



## Rooter (Mar 6, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			Mines a VW Passat, pretty reliable and economical. Just like my golf game 

Click to expand...

You must have borrowed a mates tvr or Alfa to get to west hill then?


----------



## Captainron (Mar 7, 2013)

fundy said:



			seen less stock in some pro shops 

Click to expand...




Lump said:



			They can now be had for very cheap. No one wants a 2.0L clio that isnt great on petrol.



They may not be the quickest (in a straight line) or most flash hot hatches about but they drive better than anything on the market.
		
Click to expand...

Balls! I've seen you pull out of Garforth Golf Range like the Feds were on your tail! You disappeared faster than an X factor winner.


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 7, 2013)

2009 Passat estate TDI. Tons of room for my tour bag and powakaddy. Roll back the parcel shelf and I can pile them in. Got a mate in the motor trade so I change my car overy year or so. I've had, oh, 10 passats. It also helps when you've got a mate who works for the main dealer.


----------



## Bucket92 (Mar 7, 2013)

My lovely, red, '03 VW Polo, fits 3 bags in the boot, but with the longer clubs taken out and put in the back with the other person to take care of. It's still going strong after having a new clutch fitted a fortnight ago!


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mercedes Vito traveliner. Also known as the team bus when we are playing away. We have managed 6 players and all our gear for a friendly we had but I'm getting a towbar and building a small box trailer so 8 of us can get in with the clubs in the trailer.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 7, 2013)

Toyota Avensis.


----------



## Wildrover (Mar 7, 2013)

Audi A1 Sportback S-Line 185.


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wildrover said:



			Audi A1 Sportback S-Line 185.
		
Click to expand...

Ooooooo.......nice.


----------



## deanobillquay (Mar 7, 2013)

BMW 120d....in comfort mode


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 7, 2013)

Saab 9-3 1.9TiD on a 54 plate. Comfort rather than speed for me.


----------



## Idlenorth1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mazda rx8 and can fit my trolley in the boot and that's it! 
Clubs stay in locker unles playing away and then get balanced on back seats which is a tad difficult but the car is worth it


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 7, 2013)

SLK55...........Fits a cart bag with woods pulled out and laid on top. Electric trolley sits in passenger footwell.


----------



## RGDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I take a 1999 Mitsubishi Estate. It's old, dirty and full of golfing crap.

I leave the other one at home.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 7, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I have an X-Trail as well. Its a 55 plate and so far its been absolutely bombproof. Coming up too 100k on the clock. It'll probably stay till it dies. Jap or German is my motto when it comes to cars.
		
Click to expand...

Thats currently my thinking. Every time I consider a new motor, I realize just how good the Nissan is. 140K on the clock and she never misses a beat. I had to replace the exhaust last week but thats the only thing ive done in 10 years (other than tyres etc.)


----------



## Mr_T (Mar 7, 2013)

A taxi service, otherwise known as mum and dad


----------



## Rooter (Mar 8, 2013)

RGDave said:



			I take a 1999 Mitsubishi Estate. It's old, dirty and full of golfing crap.

I leave the other one at home.






Click to expand...

The pink scooter? Don't blame you, you would never get your clubs on the back.


----------



## CallawayKid (Mar 8, 2013)

Aztecs27 said:



			When I (rarely) visit a golf club, it'll be a MK4 Ford Mondeo Hatchback. The boot size is quite ridiculous. I could easily fit 5 or 6 sets of clubs with carry bags, I'm sure.
		
Click to expand...

Same here Aztecs, I need to replace it but it's turned into the golf car for me and my playing friends. 4 of us plus carry bags and kit bags (Plus a couple of trolleys at one stage) in relative luxury.

CK


----------



## nobetterbruv (Mar 8, 2013)

'S' plate Passat estate with 197k on the clock. Looking to get something more exciting in the garage but it does for now and hasn't let me down yet. Hopefully I've not hexed it.


----------



## Robobum (Mar 8, 2013)

Ford Kuga - doesn't really do any job well. One of the seats has to go down if I don't want to be taking the timber out the bag every time the clubs go in.
And the big plastic bumper means you can't sit on the boot to change shoes either - can't wait for the company leases to be up - A5 for me next time I think.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 8, 2013)

CallawayKid said:



			Same here Aztecs, I need to replace it but it's turned into the golf car for me and my playing friends. 4 of us plus carry bags and kit bags (Plus a couple of trolleys at one stage) in relative luxury.

CK
		
Click to expand...

As much as a yearn for a hot hatch, I would have another in a heartbeat. And the new one, due for release soon looks absolutely beautiful! I know I will want one the second it comes out, but still have two years (at least) left of this one;







Schwing!


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 8, 2013)

^^^that front is very DBS-like. Only a good thing in my book.


----------



## CallawayKid (Mar 9, 2013)

I do like that but I may go for a Jag XF Sport in the summer...if the bonus is right 

CK


----------

